# transport



## CHESHIRE LINE (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a price for a parcel to be delivered from UK to central Portugal. The parcel weighs 140kg. The dimensions are 218 x 128 x 83cms. Anybody interested??


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

CHESHIRE LINE said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a price for a parcel to be delivered from UK to central Portugal. The parcel weighs 140kg. The dimensions are 218 x 128 x 83cms. Anybody interested??


Hello

Have a look at Anyvan.com. Hauliers bid for jobs we got a quote for a motorscooter down from over £500 down to £255. 

Fred


----------

